# Marilyn's DNA Test is back!



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

your two dogs are so cute together in the pictures


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

I always wonder what my show dog would have in her DNA - how far back does it go I wonder....! I know the history of the goldens and wonder if the results would show all those other breeds used to develop the golden! Has anyone done this on their purebred Golden?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

How could a dog be part lab and part Chinese Crested, unless somebody purposely did the the breeding? That just sounds physically impossible.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

vleffingwell said:


> I always wonder what my show dog would have in her DNA - how far back does it go I wonder....! I know the history of the goldens and wonder if the results would show all those other breeds used to develop the golden! Has anyone done this on their purebred Golden?


I always wondered that, too, but we have seen people on this board that have had golden retriever in their DNA.

Also, a Great Pyrenees was used to create the St. Bernard.

I also wonder how they can tell each parent is half lab? Instead of one parent being full lab, and the other parent being all the other breeds.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I highly doubt at least the Chinese Crested part  I personally don't put a lot of stock in these tests. I think they can be fun and make you think, but I think their accuracy is suspect.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I think the test is way off on the Chinese Crested myself.

Whatever her background is, Marilyn's beautiful.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

She really is so pretty.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Marilyn looks a great deal like my late Winnie-the-Pooch, who was a collie/golden retriever cross. What do you think?


----------



## darealsunny (Oct 9, 2012)

Quick question, do they actually use the DNA sequences? Because if they do, and if they sent the raw sequences to you, you could run them through BLAST!, a research program that would return results showing what animal/breed she is most closely related to. Granted there wouldn't be percentages, but it would show you if she's even closely related to the Crested. Shucks, now I'm interested in how they go about their tests.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

They didn't send me any raw sequence numbers, just a 6 page report that has a family tree type thing on it that says the great-grandparents and grandparents on one side were pureblood chinese crested and Lab and the parent was a mix. Then the other grandparent was pure Lab mixed with a totally mixed breed and they give you a "5 next best breed" for that mix which was 8.22% St. Bernard, 6.57% Standard Poodle, 4.25% Great Pyrenees, 2.22% flat coated retriever and 2.12% Clumber Spaniel.

They have a paragraph about how the Wisdom panel works and it says the DNA is examined for the 321 markers that are used in the test. The results for these markers were sent to a computer that evaluated them using a program designed to consider all of the pedigree trees that are possible in the last 3 generations. The trees considered include a simple pedigree with a single breed (a likely pure bred dog) two different breeds at the parental level (a first generation cross) all the way up to a complex tree with 8 different great-grandparent breeds allowed.

And that's all I know!  Marilyn is a super sweet, wonderful girl and the first mixed breed I've had. I've had golden retrievers and brittany spaniels since 1980. 

Desilu: Marilyn DOES look like your Winnie the Pooch except Winnie has a more collie looking face and Marilyn looks more like a lab! Winnie is darling! I love the fluffy black fur with a touch of white.  What a sweetheart! Thanks for posting her picture.


----------

